# Local boat buying assistance



## xort

_*Many of us are shopping for boats far & wide. It would be nice to get a preliminary idea of a particular boats condition before spending time & money to go see that boat*._
_*This thread can be a resource for 'remote eyes'. I propose that those that are willing to take a peek at a boat for sale put your location here. This would not constitute a survey or recomendation or anything more than one persons opinion*._

*PLEASE keep these posts short & direct to the locations offered and perhaps time of year. Do not clog this thread with various opinions on a boat visited or other stuff. *

*Any inquiries for help should be made by Private Message only, off line. Keep the communications private.

Comments regarding findings should only be shared on a separate thread and only with the agreement of both sailnetters.

Brokers, please refrain from joining in here. This is for independent evaluations. *
Thanks.

EDIT: NOTE...THIS SERVICE IS PROVIDED AS A FREE ASSISTANCE BY SAILNET MEMBERS FOR SAILNET MEMBERS. ALL FINDING ARE SIMPLY OPINIONS AND SHOULD NOT BE TAKEN AS PROFESSIONAL EVALUATIONS OR RELIED UPON FOR ULTIMATE PURCHASE DECISIONS. THIS IS MERELY A HELPFUL SERVICE IN THE SPIRIT OF SAILORS HELPING OTHER SAILORS!


----------



## xort

Detroit Michigan area


----------



## AjariBonten

Good thought Zort......

I'll volunteer. As I mentioned in the other thread; anywhere within about 2 hours of Corning NY, which would include the shore of Lakes Erie and Ontario from Erie PA to about Syracuse NY.

It probably would not be on short notice though; but I doubt we'd be asking for other's in-expert assistance in a time critical situation anyway.

I would be happy to do it in exchange for being informed about your particular purchase, and maybe a copy of the survey you get if the sale goes that far. The education I would get from making my observations then comparing them to those of the eventual buyer and surveyor would more than offset my time and gas.

This could be fun........


----------



## sailingdog

I'd be willing to cover Eastern Massachusetts, basically the greater Boston Metro area. If necessary and gas costs are covered I'd be willing to cover the Cape, Northern Rhode Island and Southern New Hampshire. Like Ajari, if any of the boats I look at go to survey, I'd like to see the survey report.

EDIT: I'll leave RI to TB et al.


----------



## davidpm

I'll cover Connecticut


----------



## Cruisingdad

Texoma, TX at the moment. I may be able to do all of the Dallas area. SW Fl is a possibility depending on the timing, as is S coast Texas.


- CD


----------



## BarryL

Hello,

Put me down for Long Island, NY.

Barry


----------



## Faster

I'd be happy to help in the Vancouver BC area


----------



## merttan

Central connecticut reporting for duty... Old saybrook to Mystic shoreline area I can do...
I'd bring a digital camera to take pictures as well and list of items to be checked... 
Thus we can share pictures and discuss problems in different forums...
I love this idea!


----------



## tamas52

*Pacific North West*

i gladly cover Puget Sound<Seattle, BC, and so on..


----------



## tamas52

*gladly help in Puget Sound,Seattle,BC,West Coast*

I more than happy to help In the Puget Sound Area, with a lot of resource, and information, surveyor's, boat-yards ,moorage, rigging, and purchasing ,...35 year in the business...

*EDITED BY CAM: THIS PERSON IS A BROKER. USE HIS HELP WITH THE KNOWLEDGE THAT SELF INTEREST MAY BE GREATER THAN HIS INTEREST IN HELPING YOU...*


----------



## TrueBlue

I'd gladly research/inspect prospective boats for sale along the Narragansett Bay area. Preferably the East Bay/Newport County communities - including Newport, Jamestown, Middletown, Portsmouth, Tiverton and Little Compton, as well as Bristol County - Bristol, Warren and Barrington, RI.

RI County Map


----------



## I33

*Galveston Bay*

I enjoy looking at boats, so I will make myself available in the Galveston Bay area--perhaps more of the Texas coast if I can get my travel covered.


----------



## Sequitur

I'll gladly add my forty-three years of professional and pleasure boating experience to the pool here in Vancouver.


----------



## max-on

TrueBlue said:


> I'd gladly research/inspect prospective boats for sale along the Narragansett Bay area. Preferably the East Bay/Newport County communities - including Newport, Jamestown, Middletown, Portsmouth, Tiverton and Little Compton, as well as Bristol County - Bristol, Warren and Barrington, RI.
> 
> RI County Map


Ok TB you take east bay, I'll step up and take west bay: Wasgington and Kent counties, including Warwick, East Greenwich, North Kingstown, South Kingstown, we can overlap Jamestown, Rhode Island.


----------



## labatt

We can cover Albany NY / Hudson NY / Willsboro NY / Plattsburgh NY / Lake Champlain (New York Side)


----------



## PBzeer

Though not in a specific area, I'll gladly check anything along the way.


----------



## LyleRussell

I'll take the Northern Chesapeake. I have a good digital camera I can chip in to the cause. 

The warning in red applies though. I am NOT a trained surveyor.

Actually this sounds like fun.


----------



## TejasSailer

Austin, Texas area.


----------



## T34C

*Chicago - Milwaukee Area*

I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## Robby Barlow

For the moment I'll assist in SE Spain - Costa Blanca/Costa Calida area. 
Be happy to forward some pic's and comment on first impression.


----------



## Joel73

I'm up for this cause i always love looking at boats... just went through the buying/survey/etc. process this past spring.

I can handle New Bern, Oriental and the Triangle area (Raleigh-Durham) in NC. If you are really interested in a certain boat in Beaufort/Moorhead i could do that too with some time.


----------



## max-on

Well, I'm here in Warwick, RI (East Greenwich is just 'down the street'), how may I be of service. 

Of course, given your offer of dinner and drinks, we have no incentive to tell you not to see the boat!

And don't worry BlowinSouth, despite TB's voicing of his concerns, I will not have you sign too many disclaimers, releases, and indemnifications, put up a bond, and provide an insurance binder in case I get injured looking at the boat, I'm not like that and would know nothing of those things!


----------



## km2x

*Lake Superior*

I am available for Western Lake Superior including he Apostle Islands. I have a pretty good digital camera and would totally be willing to look at some for anyone. Longer if gas is covered.

PM me if interested.

km2x


----------



## camaraderie

*With apologies to ALL...this thread was getting out of hand and I cleaned up anything that was not a direct offer of assistance. Please keep comments and requests for assistance to PM's or other threads. This is simply a listing of people who are willing to help and their geography. Thanks and again apologies to those whose posts were deleted. *


----------



## Cruisingdad

FOR THOSE INTERESTED IN SEEKING HELP, PERHAPS REVIEWING THE SAILNETTERS AND THE AREA THEY REPRESENT WOULD BE APPROPRIATE. YOU CAN THEN DECIDE WHETHER THAT IS A SN YOU WOULD APPRECIATE GIVING YOU AN HONEST OPINION.


----------



## bestfriend

San Francisco Bay area, and Europe(but you have to fly me there )


----------



## allegedly

Tampa Bay Area


----------



## freddy4888

Philadelphia metro area and Chesapeake eastern shore(Rock Hall area)


----------



## Lion35

I can help on the Central CA coast: Santa Cruz, Moss Landing, Monterey, and Pigeon Point (Half Moon Bay).


----------



## PalmettoSailor

*Deltaville VA, Mid-Bay*

Not in Deltaville anymore.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Northern NY - Albany/Lake George/Southern Lake Champlain*

I'd be willing to help a fellow sailor with an opinion and some digi photos as much as time will allow. I occassionally go as far north as Plattsburgh/Burlington. Count me in. Great idea!


----------



## cj12

*Montreal Area*

Of course with the loonie over $1 USD, there are not many deals around here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Champlain Vermont side and Rousses point NY just because I enjoy the drive over the bridge


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Friday Harbor/San Juan Island*

I live outside of Friday Harbor, but can get to any of the main islands: Orcas, Lopez, Shaw, Blakely, Decauter, and Waldron. I have a video and a digital still camera.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mid ChesBay, Western Shore. Deale to Solomons Island.


----------



## SEMIJim

Metro-Detroit, MI area, north of Detroit

Jim


----------



## richard_reinhart

*Purchase assistance*

I can help in Central Florida, mainly Cape Canaveral or Orlando.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Count me in for Minnesota and perhaps some of Wisconsin.


----------



## chucklesR

North of Annapolis, south of Baltimore - Magothy River area. No great expertise, just a camera and a willingness to look at boats.


----------



## huguley3

I can look in the Minneapolis MN area. I don't know much but I have a camera and take instruction well if you are looking for specifics. Also reasonably agile so can squeeze into things but I am not going to climb up a mast.


----------



## gingerclark

Southern California -- Marina del Rey through Newport Beach -- although I can go further north and south on occasion. I know very little but have a digital camera and love looking at boats. Ginger


----------



## CliffL

Annapolis area...one very expensive year of experience owning a mid-sized sailboat, certainly no expert.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Don't laugh! NE Nebraska, SE South Dakota - I sail the Lewis and Clark Reservior - 26 square miles of surface water.
I have a digi camera and would be glad to post pics as time will allow.


----------



## Freesail99

Southern New Jersey, I am about an hour away from most coastal points.


----------



## sab30

I noticed none yet from Vancouver Island..I can help however I can. My slip is in Sidney, BC so if there is something you need close to Sidney just let me know.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Maine*

Anyone in the Bath, Maine area?


----------



## dammdutchman

Put me down for Kansas, Missouri, Northern Oklahoma


----------



## sanctuarysam

*I'll Take the lower Chesapeake*

Rappahannock river south to Norfolk..
my broker bud is awesome..oh..and I can make representations on Oxford Md too..Tred-Avon..brett and barry..great guys both.


----------



## primerate84

I can do Cleveland to Sandusky on Lake Erie, although if it a time sensitive deal, I probably couldn't do it right away. I live three hours from my slip and generally go up about every other week-end once the boat is in the water (April through mid-November), but if you just want some preliminary info and maybe some digital photos, I can make arrangements.


----------



## bkupmstr

i see someone already posted for Southern NJ, I can cover Norhtern and Central, close to NYC also


----------



## artbyjody

If in the immediate Seattle area (Lake Washington, Lake Union, within 50 miles of Seattle) I can do such - I always look for why it doesn't work and will be more than happy to take my digital camera along....


----------



## starboardyacht

*Lake Norman, Lake Hartwell, Charleston SC*

Happy to help out down here in the land o' cotton, lots of good old boats on Lake Norman, NC..... could even make it down to Charleston, SC if needed on occassion.... i gots a good cooler, and camera, just gimme a reason....... make my day


----------



## eMKay

Western New York (Buffalo, Rochester, Jamestown), Southern Ontario (within reason).


----------



## j34035

Kentucky Lake, Lake Barkley, Pickwick, Lake of the Ozarks (MO), Lakes in Arkansas (Home state). Pretty well anything in SE Missouri, West Tennessee, West Kentucky, Southern Illinois, and Arkansas. I like stomping up and down boat docks, so a mission makes a good excuse!
DD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Georgia Coast*

I am willing to help along the coast of Georgia and possibly Charleston or Jacksonville on occasion.


----------



## Jeff_H

The Annapolis area plus a little south or north. Calls em like I see em.

Jeff


----------



## Iflyka200s

Fort Lauderdale, Miami, Palm Beach here!


----------



## djodenda

Puget Sound


----------



## PBzeer

Looks like I'll be spending the majority of my time in NC, so anything from Beaufort/Morehead City to the VA line, I can probably do. I'm mostly on the Nuese, from New Bern to Oriental.


----------



## FarCry

Glad to take a look on St Thomas. Might be willing to go to St John. Tortola if you kick in for the ferry ride.


----------



## dennismenace111

South Florida here....Miami/Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## SailKing1

Lower chesapeake, Norfolk, Porstmouth area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*boat inspection assistance*

also Id like to volunteer to check out boats in the south alabama /northwest florida area(although my boatchecking credentials are minimal)


----------



## sailingdog

You need ten posts minimum to PM someone... I'd recommend you post in the song chain thread, in the off-topic forum, until you have 10 posts.


geraldblizzard said:


> hi I think I was supposed to pm this but it wont let me, Id like to be contacted by the person who's volunteered to do ct. pomfret center area thanks in advance gerald(gerald_blizzard(at)comcast.net)


----------



## captw3

I can cover Central and southren NH
Rick


----------



## hertfordnc

*Elizabeth City NC and many miles in any direction*

I live in E-city but I travel a lot. I spend lots of weekend camping and road-tripping wit my son so there is no place for a couple hundred miles in Eastern NC and the Chespeake that i would not be willing to go

I don't have a lot of boat expertise but I'm a full time technical photographer. i can bring back crystal clear photos of any object anywhere under any conditions.

Any excuse to wander around a boat yard.


----------



## JLBJR

Tampa / St. Pete


----------



## northbay

Would be glad to help in any area north of Annapolis. I was in training
as a surveyor and had a business as a rigger. Currently run a charter 
company so I'm kind of use to looking over boats.


----------



## Lostmt

I can cover the entire Texas coast. A little help on gas would be nice.


----------



## TxLnghrn

*Houston/Galveston*

Another set of eyes for Houston and Galveston area.

Michael


----------



## sailingdog

CK-

That why I wrote this thread: *Boat Inspection Trip Tips *. 


ckgreenman said:


> I know this is a place to post if you are able to look for someone else but I looked all through the thread and didn't see a single post from the Atlanta, Lake Lanier area. I live in the Charlotte, NC area and have been looking at a boat in Atlanta. I have virtually no experience looking at boats so a more experienced first glance would be useful.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## chall03

Sydney, Australia. 

Not that it would be much use, given most of you are in the US of A, and you would be basically out of your friggin mind as an American to buy a boat in OZ given boats are as a rule much dearer downunder. However my hat is in the ring for other aussies or for an extraordinary circumstance where someone international was looking at a boat down here.


----------



## chef2sail

Chesapeake- Baltimore amd Annapolis and points north


----------



## killarney_sailor

*Northern New Jersey*

I am Jersey City and willing to look at boats within an hour or so of here. I started with a Mirror dinghy and now (6 boats later) have a Bristol 45.5. I also do almost all of my own work so I would consider myself to be an experienced amateur.


----------



## lbdavis

*Portland, ME*

I'm in *Portland, ME* and would gladly help someone wanting feedback on a boat that's in a reasonable radius from here.


----------



## danielgoldberg

*Long Island Sound/New York Harbor/Southern Hudson River*

I'll cover that area.


----------



## swimnfit

I'll be glad to help out in the San Diego area. I'm out looking at boats as it is and I have a camera. My expertise is not great but my willingness to help is.


----------



## Moonfish22

Another set of eyes for the Puget Sound, i am actually pretty experienced and thorough in checking out boats as well, not to mention I love to do it! Based in the Bellingham-Seattle area but i never mind an excuse to get out the motorcycle and go out for a ride!

And I have a camera.


----------



## Elzaar

*Seattle/Bellingham*

Great idea - It looks like there are several folks more experienced than me in the area, but always willing to have an excuse to go walk the docks.


----------



## Izzy1414

*SW Oregon*

Love to look at boats, have camera and a wife with sensitive nose


----------



## bluetommy77

*Mid Vancouver Island*

I can help out occasionally from around Maple Bay up to Campbell River, and have a digital camera.

Anyone in the Sea of Cortes/ Vallarta area can help me out?


----------



## celenoglu

Not local but might help. I will be available for Istanbul /Turkey for the whole year and Turkey for the Summer.


----------



## shawnkillam

Sacramento, Sacramento Delta and East San Francisco Bay (Alameda, Berkley, Richmond, Sausilito)


----------



## SeanRW

While I'm stalking marinas here in the Toronto, Canada area I could always drop by and check out one for you. Have camera, will ogle !!


----------



## twinsdad

I'm good for Long Island Sound in Western CT (Greenwich to Westport) and Westchester County, NY and City Island.


----------



## sailingmum

Upper Chesapeake and Philadelphia area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I can help in the Toronto area as well


----------



## motovationcycles

*Solomons Island MD area*

I am in the Solomons Island MD area. i can check out boats from Annapolis MD to Washington Dc area. I am a previous marina and service yard owner. And have over 15 years experiencein all types of repairs. I have seen to many people buy dreams that turn into nightmares.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Just need to know what forum to post this but I am new to buying a sailboat and have a budget of 8500 give or take. I will be sailing off the southern coast of Texas, near Port Lavaca and in the bays. I want to use it for weekends mostly in the Bays/protected water but I would like to take her out in the Gulf of Mexico on good days. 

1. What is the smallest size I can get away with? And what are your recommendations for brand of boats that would best fit my needs in salt water areas mentioned above? 

2. I've looked in many sites and cant seem to find what im looking for. Does anyone know where to look or if they know of a good dealer in the texas area. 

Right now I have been looking at the Hunter 25 footer but I want to know if there are better brands to be looking at. I don't really care about cosmetics, just want something strong and dependable. 

Thank you,
Brandon


----------



## davidpm

yippeekayay:
You should start a new thread in the boat buyers sections so your question will get the visibility it deserves.
Nice to have you around. If you get it in the right section and in a new thread you will get some great advice.


----------



## hillerpd

add me to SE Florida.


----------



## FatBear

Scapoose, Oregon. Maybe on into Portland if you are not in a hurry. Available May through October.


----------



## damies

An excuse to wander around boats, how generous 

Brisbane Australia, I will try to help out, I live near the Airport and the bay if you want to do a fly in visit.

Dave.


----------



## freddyray

st louis mo area I can look at them for you.


----------



## ottos

*South Jersey shore*

Atlantic, Cape May and southern Ocean counties of South Jersey.

Not a lot of experience, but a decent camera.


----------



## JimHawkins

Anyone willing to look at a Pearson Vanguard in Barrington, RI (SE of Providence)? 

TrueBlue and Max-On seem to be out sailing.


----------



## RobGallagher

I could check it out for you. Pm me with more details. 

I'm in Stonington Ct if anyone else needs assistance


----------



## tkringstad

Jim, there are probably others nearby with more experience evaluating boats, but I'd also be willing to help you out. I'm just across the bay from Barrington in RI.


----------



## xsboats

Florida NE coast Jax to Cape Canaveral


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I just joined this board yesterday and do not have the 10 postings to IM another member. So, I am posting this with the hope that member Ibdavis who posted on page 8 of this thread that he would be willing to check out a boat in Portland Maine will see this. Or, if someone can IM him and ask him to please email me at hank nine seven five two at yahoo dot com There is a 28 foot Pearson Triton in his area I would like him to have a look see for me. Thank you. Hank


----------



## MyBoatWorks

*Southern California from Santa Barbara to San Diego*

I'm a shipwright, rigger & professional sailor and am happy to make initial inspections - I've saved folks a lot of headaches this way. Santa Barbara to San Diego. - Jerr


----------



## sailingdog

*You do understand that these "initial inspections" would have to be FREE...* if you're looking to charge for your services, you're violating the terms of service. I'd also point out that you really need to read the *Full Disclosure Thread* for the forums here.


MyBoatWorks said:


> I'm a shipwright, rigger & professional sailor and am happy to make initial inspections - I've saved folks a lot of headaches this way. Santa Barbara to San Diego. - Jerr


----------



## MyBoatWorks

sailingdog said:


> *You do understand that these "initial inspections" would have to be FREE...* if you're looking to charge for your services, you're violating the terms of service. I'd also point out that you really need to read the *Full Disclosure Thread* for the forums here.


Hi SailingDog,
I am happy to do this in my travels from one marina to another, free of charge. This spring I saved a guy in Vancouver from a survey on a 49' boat that was, shall we say, mis-advertised and he said he'd buy me lunch as a thank-you if he ever came to Los Angeles but that wasn't the reason I helped - I'd like to have a non-biased, expert set of eyes to just see if a boat's reasonably like it's advertised, myself.

I'll write more in my profile tonight and hopefully give folks an idea of who I am and what I'm doing. Briefly, I believe our community's what we make it and am surprised and disappointed more professionals don't help in the forums and blogs - It's good for everyone. In this spirit, I've got a blog that's free to all, in which I write in-depth (far too much in depth for forums such as these!) in boat repair and seamanship. If you read it, you'll see I pull no punches with any dogma and it's packed with terrific, practical advice. I'm looking forward to giving the same, here. I wish more boating professionals and in particular, manufacturers, would participate in public blogs and forums such as this. There is really only so much expertise recreational boaters have in technical subjects and I feel I can help.

Thanks for pointing me to the note you've got on commercialism - I fully agree with it. If I've got a brief article I've written on my blog someone asks about here, I'll copy and paste it but there's a number of articles I've written that are simply too large, have videos and pictures, etc. and not appropriate here. It's only natural for me to refer to various references and I have several times, today, here. If I've published a significant article that's not appropriate here that someone specifically asks for, I'll mention it but that's a rarity - I reference whatever I'm answering in chat, blog, etc. and the most interesting materials generally come from manufacturers. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I'm looking forward to being a great part of sailnet and enjoying the people I'm meeting.

I'm happy to learn the ins and outs of etiquette here and am not proud, so please let me know if I've inadvertently stepped on anyone's toes. Thanks!

Cheers!
- Jerr


----------



## Shipislandpirate

I am looking for someone to view/inspect a boat with me this weekend..10-31-09 The boat is located in Cedarville, Mi..on the SE coast of the Upper Peninsula about 30 miles from the Mackinaw Bridge....Please contact me if you have any ideas or suggestions....

John


----------



## sailingdog

Jerr-

Welcome aboard, and thank you for clarifying your offer.



MyBoatWorks said:


> Hi SailingDog,
> I am happy to do this in my travels from one marina to another, free of charge. This spring I saved a guy in Vancouver from a survey on a 49' boat that was, shall we say, mis-advertised and he said he'd buy me lunch as a thank-you if he ever came to Los Angeles but that wasn't the reason I helped - I'd like to have a non-biased, expert set of eyes to just see if a boat's reasonably like it's advertised, myself.
> 
> I'll write more in my profile tonight and hopefully give folks an idea of who I am and what I'm doing. Briefly, I believe our community's what we make it and am surprised and disappointed more professionals don't help in the forums and blogs - It's good for everyone. In this spirit, I've got a blog that's free to all, in which I write in-depth (far too much in depth for forums such as these!) in boat repair and seamanship. If you read it, you'll see I pull no punches with any dogma and it's packed with terrific, practical advice. I'm looking forward to giving the same, here. I wish more boating professionals and in particular, manufacturers, would participate in public blogs and forums such as this. There is really only so much expertise recreational boaters have in technical subjects and I feel I can help.
> 
> Thanks for pointing me to the note you've got on commercialism - I fully agree with it. If I've got a brief article I've written on my blog someone asks about here, I'll copy and paste it but there's a number of articles I've written that are simply too large, have videos and pictures, etc. and not appropriate here. It's only natural for me to refer to various references and I have several times, today, here. If I've published a significant article that's not appropriate here that someone specifically asks for, I'll mention it but that's a rarity - I reference whatever I'm answering in chat, blog, etc. and the most interesting materials generally come from manufacturers. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I'm looking forward to being a great part of sailnet and enjoying the people I'm meeting.
> 
> I'm happy to learn the ins and outs of etiquette here and am not proud, so please let me know if I've inadvertently stepped on anyone's toes. Thanks!
> 
> Cheers!
> - Jerr


----------



## TakeFive

*Anyone near Norfolk, VA?*

I am traveling to Virginia over Thanksgiving. We're considering a side trip (several hours) to Norfolk to look at a boat there. Is there anyone in the Norfolk area who might be willing to preview the boat for me and see if it is worth it?


----------



## dave6330

Seward, Alaska


----------



## pinkpanther

Is anyone interesyed in covering the Port Huron, MI area? I'm interested in a Cal 39 there. Also interested in boats in Hollywood, Melbourne and Clearwater, FL. I recently looked at a Pearson 36 a few hours from me and found a lot of undisclosed problems....significant water intrusion/rot throughout and a bilge full of thick oil with a stream leading from the engine....lol, hate spend the money to fly around the country only to find the same thing. Aren't brokers supposed to disclose any known problems like they must with real estate? I'm certainly not even close to being an expert, but I will look at boats in Maine.


----------



## jjrunning

*Milwaukee Area Catalina 25*

Hi all,
I just joined sailnet with the hopes of finding something exactly like this and some info on the Catalina 25! I have come across a 1982 Catalina 25 in the Milwaukee, WI area and am wondering if anyone has the inclination to take a look? If not, no worries, just thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## shamrock6

Hi,

I live in Monmouth County, New Jersey and can cover most of the Jersey Shore. Great idea!!

Jay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I can cover the northern Gulf Coast, from Gulfport, MS to Pensacola, FL - I'm outside Mobile, AL.

Mike Turner
Rob Roy 23 yawl "Fiddlestix"
Lazyjack 32 schooner "Mary 'Lis"
Mobile Bay, Alabama


----------



## elkscout

*Any Houston Volunteers?*

I'm currently in the market for a boat, and I'm wondering if anyone is in the Houston/Galveston area who would be willing to check out a boat/perhaps do a basic sea trial.


----------



## xort

Come on people...use the list as it was set up...there are at least 2 volunteers in Galveston and there are 2 volunteers in Detroit (port huron).

Scan the entire list to see if there is help offered in the region you require. The list is set up for that, much moreso than for blanket requests for help.

*Most people offering help do not come back here to look for requests for assistance. Your request will likely go unread and unanswered.*


----------



## okieflyer

Have searched the thread for local boat buying assistance in Iowa and found nothing. Wondering if anyone might have some knowledge around the Polk City, IA, area, or recommend someone that does. Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog

You Really Should Scan The Thread And Pm The Members Volunteering. Do Not Post In This Thread Unless You Are Volunteering.


----------



## madridpunch

*Netherlands*

I'm based in the Netherlands at the moment so could help out over here. I'm also quite often in the UK and pass through Kent/Essex on my way home.


----------



## Barquito

*Wisconsin*

Madison area, Lake Winnebago, Green Bay, Lake Michigan between Milwaukee and Door county.


----------



## charlottea

I'll do the BVI. But I'll need airfare and some spending money. 

(sorry I couldn't resist).


----------



## Johnhr

*free boat ads*

If any one is looking for a place to put there boat for sale for free with pic's log onto Sail on Simcoe other sailing info also here


----------



## EpicAdventure

*Minnesota/Wisconsin*

Minneapolis and St. Paul, Minnesota

Lake Superior -- Duluth, MN; Bayfield, WI; Apostle Island Area


----------



## GoodOldBoater

*Baltimore and DC now...*

I can cover the Baltimore/DC Area - D


----------



## Skipper Jer

Put me down for Hawkins county Tennessee. There is a big lake to the west that has sailboats in it and a sailing club at the Black Oak Marina.


----------



## nogin

*Just had to say thanks for this great thread! I am a part of many forums and this is the first that has this free service from a great range of forum members. I will be taking advantage of this for sure. Well done!! *


----------



## hudgensinternational

I could do SW Missouri


----------



## oceanscapt

I'm in South Florida and willing to do some looking and photography should you need some remote information.

I'm looking for someone on Long Island, near Islip, to help me with a Cal 39.


----------



## GregStreeb

Deleted as advertising in violation of forum rules.


----------



## ditch

*TEXAS buying assistance-Corpus Christi/Rockport area*

I am looking into buying a boat in southern Texas ( Corpus Christi/Rockport area) Could anyone provide local boat buying assistance? I am happy and open to hear what you would like for compensation.
Here is the boat and broker: Mustang Island Yachts (Rockport, TX) 
1980 Southern Cross 31 "Free Bird" 
Thanks, Ditch


----------



## MooreVOLS

Dayton and Cincinnati Ohio. Sorry nothing more than trailer sailors around here but I figured I would offer.


----------



## smallboatvoyaguer

Aint got no camera, but I got Bayfield, WI. area...


----------



## soyuz

all baie des chaleurs that include both side of the baie.
from campbelton to shippagan in new brunswick.
from carleton to gaspe in the gaspesie side (quebec prov)


----------



## galleyswap

*Victoria BC/San Francisco CA*

I am searching for a smaller bluewater cruising boat. I have found a few advertised in Victoria BC that are of interest. I am wondering if somebody in the area has ventured aboard a PS34 or a T37?

I am also curiious about a IP32 in the San Francisco area. Any opinions about a Island Packet 32 by the name of Caprice?


----------



## sailingdog

xtinct said:


> Has anyone done this before?


You'd be far better off not hijacking this thread and starting your own. Read the *POST* in my signature to get some advice on how to get the most out of your time on this forum.


----------



## RickWestlake

*Annapolis north, western Chesapeake Bay*

I keep Bossa Nova on the Middle River, in the eastern suburbs of Baltimore. I'd be glad to help out, say, on the western shore of the Chesapeake Bay, from Annapolis to Havre de Grace.


----------



## omaho5

New Hampshire and S. Maine are OK w/me


----------



## stormsailer1

I'll be happy to cover central Chesapeake Bay, western shore. Can do northern Bay if no one else is available.


----------



## brak

Is there anyone in Illinois (more specifically - Winthrop Harbor, IL) that might be willing to take a look at a boat, take some photos etc?


----------



## SavannahRae

I would be more then happy to assist with anything in the Atlanta Georgia area. We do have a lot of great deals around here with boats that have only been used on our large fresh water lakes around here like Lanier and Alatoona, Hartwell..etc..
Thanks


----------



## smallboatvoyaguer

Anyone in the Buffalo, NY Area (Specifically North Tonawanda)? I am interested in a boat (need photos and opinion), lying at 
Smith Boys Marine
280 Michigan Street, North Tonawanda, NY 14120-6899


----------



## Northface25

Ormond Beach, FL


----------



## moskalm

this is brilliant...
If anyone happens to be near Merrit Island there's a 1985 Hunter 28.5 that I would greatly appreciate a set of eyes on. 
Lang's Marina in GA also has a 1989 Hunter 28 that could use some inspection as well...
I'm on the verge of purchasing one of these two, any help would be fantastic. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Tim R.

moskalm said:


> this is brilliant...
> If anyone happens to be near Merrit Island there's a 1985 Hunter 28.5 that I would greatly appreciate a set of eyes on.
> Lang's Marina in GA also has a 1989 Hunter 28 that could use some inspection as well...
> I'm on the verge of purchasing one of these two, any help would be fantastic.
> Thanks guys


The purpose of this thread is to offer assistance not solicit it. As the OP reads, "Any inquiries for help should be made by Private Message only, off line. Keep the communications private."

Find members via this thread that are in the areas of interest and contact them directly using the PM feature.

Thanks


----------



## moskalm

*hunter 28.5*

Anyone near merrit island? I need some eyes on a 1985 Hunter 28.5 in harbortown marina. Really trying to move on this boat soon but I'm in Denver! I'd appreciate any help and will return the favor in some way shape or form. Feel free to call me at 720-341-7115
Matt


----------



## rgscpat

*Summary of Book Viewing Volunteers and regional sorted list*

I mean boat, not book!

(And everyone remember this thread is for volunteering to help, and you know to PM people with any questions or requests, right?!)
...
(Use a private message for requests or start a new thread with general questions so you don't get scolded.)
...
(after the chronological summary I've posted a sort by region, moving from Europe to the Great Lakes, then roughly clockwise around North America and then out)
...
So what we seem to have here for volunteers to look at boats, by post, name, and location, are
Boat looking volunteers added in 2007 - initial founding of thread:

2. Xort Detroit, Michigan
3. AjariBonten, Corning NY, Lake Erie and Ontario from Erie PA to about Syracuse NY
4. sailingdog Eastern Massachusetts, greater Boston, possibly beyond if gas covered
5. davidpm Connecticut
6. Cruisingdad Texoma, TX possibly Dallas area, sw FL dep. on timing, S Texas
7. BarryL Long Island, NY
8. Faster Vancouver, BC, Canada
9. merttan Central Connecticut&#8230; Old Saybrook to Mystic
10. tamas52 Puget Sound (Seattle, WA) (note: Broker)
12. TrueBlue Narragansett Bay area, RI. Preferably the East Bay/Newport County communities - including Newport, Jamestown, Middletown, Portsmouth, Tiverton and Little Compton, as well as Bristol County - Bristol, Warren and Barrington, RI
13. I33 Galveston Bay, TX, possibly TX coast if travel covered
14. Sequitur Vancouver, BC
15. max-on Rhode Island, west bay: Wasgington and Kent counties, including Warwick, East Greenwich, North Kingstown, South Kingstown, we can overlap Jamestown, Rhode Island
16. labatt Albany NY, Hudson NY, WillsboroNY / Plattsburgh NY / Lake Champlain (New York Side)
17. PBzeer "along the way" NC: see no. 61
18. LyleRussell Northern Chesapeake
19. TejasSailer Austin, TX area
20. T34C Chicago-Milwaukee area
21. Robby_Barlow for the moment in SE Spain Costa Blanca/Calida
22. Joel73 NC New Bern, Oriental and the Triangle area (Raleigh-Durham) in NC, possibly Beaufort/Moorhead
23. max-on [update] Warwick RI area
24. km2x Western Lake Superior including the Apostle Islands
27. bestfriend San Francisco Bay area
28. allegedly Tampa Bay area (Dunedin)
29. freddy4888 Philadelphia metro area and Chesapeake eastern shore
30. Lion35 Central CA coast: Santa Cruz, Moss Landing, Monterey, and Pigeon Point (Half Moon Bay)
31. midlifessailor VA, Deltaville VA, mid-bay
32. mbertsche Northern NY - Albany/Lake George/Southern Lake Champlain - occasionally as far north as Plattsburg/Burlington
33. cj12 Montreal area
34. Raggbagger Lake Champlain Vermont side and Rousses Pt. NY
35. Moonfish Friday Harbor/San Juan Island, WA, o any of the main islands: Orcas, Lopez, Shaw, Blakely, Decauter, and Waldron
36. Bardo Mid Chesapeake Bay, Western Shore. Deale to Solomons Island
37, SEMIJim Metro Detroit, MI area, north of Detroit
38. richard_reinhart Central Florida, mainly Cape Canaveral
39. fafnir Minnesota and perhaps some of Wisconsin
40. chucklesR North of Annapolis, south of Baltimore, Magothy River
41. huguley3 Minneapolis, MN area
42. CharlieCobra Everett WA to Bellingham, some of the San Juans
Volunteers added in 2008:
43. gingerclark Southern California, Marina del Rey through Newport Beach
44. CliffL Annapolis area
45. SailingRandy NE Nebraska, SE South Dakota, Lewis & Clark Reservoir
46. Freesail99 Southern New Jersey 
47. sab30 Vancouver Island, Sidney BC
48. [not sure if volunteering or asking for help Gansett2045 Bath ME]
49. dammdutchman Kansas, Missouri, Northern Oklahoma
50. sanctuarysam lower Chesapeake, Rappahannock river south to Norfolk., Oxford Md too..Tred-Avon via friends
51. primerate84 Cleveland to Sandusky on Lake Erie, 3 hours from slip
52. bkupmstr Northern and Central NJ, close to NYC
53. artbyjody immediate Seattle area, WA (Lake Washington, Lake Union, within 50 miles of Seattle) 
54. starboardyacht Lake Norman, Lake Hartwell, Charleston SC
55. eMKay Western New York (Buffalo, Rochester, Jamestown), Southern Ontario (within reason)
56. j34035 Missouri&#8230;. Kentucky Lake, Lake Barkley, Pickwick, Lake of the Ozarks (MO), Lakes in Arkansas (Home state). Pretty well anything in SE Missouri, West Tennessee, West Kentucky, Southern Illinois, and Arkansas
57. ericmower coast of Georgia and possibly Charleston or Jacksonville on occasion
58. Jeff_H Annapolis MD area plus a little south or north
59. Iflyka200s Fort Lauderdale, Miami, Palm Beach FL
60. djodenda Puget Sound, WA (Bothell WA)
61. PBzeer [update] NC: Beaufort/Morehead City to the VA line, on the Neuse, from New Bern to Oriental.
62. FarCry St. Thomas, USVI possibly St. John or Tortola with ferry paid
63. dennismenace111 South Florida, Miami/Ft. Lauderdale
64. SailKing1 VA, lower Chesapeake, Norfolk, Portsmouth area
65. geraldblizzard south Alabama, NW Florida
67. captw3 central and southern NH
68.hertfordnc Elizabeth City NC and eastern NC to Chesapeake
69. JLBJR Tampa-St. Petersburg, FL
70. northbay north of Annapolis, MD (charter captain/rigger)
71. Lostmt entire Texas cost (help on gas would be nice)
72. TxLnghrn Houston, Galveston area, Galveston Bay
Volunteers added in 2009:
74. chall03 Sydney, Australia
75. chef2sail Chesapeake Bay - Baltimore and Annapolis and points north
76. killarney_sailor Northern New Jersey, Jersey City within an hour or so
77. lbdavis Portland, ME, within a reasonable radius
78. danielgoldberg Long Island Sound, New York Harbor, Southern Hudson R.
79. swimnfit San Diego, CA, area
80. Moonfish22 Puget Sound, WA, area, Bellingham-Seattle area
81. Elzaar Seattle/Bellingham, WA
82 Izzy1414 Southwest Oregon
83. bluetommy77 Mid Vancouver Island, BC, Canada; Maple Bay up to Campbell River
84. celenoglu Istanbul, Turkey in 2009
85. shawnkillam Sacramento CA; Sacramento Delta and East San Francisco Bay
86. SeanRW Toronto, CANADA
87. twinsdad Long Island Sound in Western CT (Greenwich, to Westport) and Westchester County, NY and City Island
88. sailingmum Upper Chesapeake and Philadelphia area
89. Sailormann Toronto, Canada area
90. motovationcycles Solomons Island, MD area, Annapolis MD to Washington DC [previous marina & service yard owner]
93. hillerpd SE Florida
94. FatBear Scapoose, Oregon, maybe into Portland, May through October
95. damies Brisbane, Australia
96. freddyray St Louis, MO area
97. ottos South Jersey shore, Atlantic, Cape May, and southern Ocean counties
99. RobGallaher Stonington, CT, area
100. tkringstad RI, across the bay from Barrington
101. xsboats NE Florida coast Jacksonville to Cape Canaveral (St. Augustine)
103. MyBoatWorks CA, Santa Barbara to San Diego [shipwright, rigger]
109. dave6330 Seward, Alaska
112. shamrock6 Monmouth Co., New Jersey, most of Jersey Shore
113. Mike_Turner northern Gulf Coast, from Gulfport, MS to Pensacola, FL (Mobile AL)
Volunteers added in 2010:
118. madridpunch Netherlands and Kent/Essex in UK possible at the moment
119. Barquito Wisconsin; Madison area, Lake Winnebago, Green Bay, Lake Michigan between Milwaukee and Door County
122. EpicAdventure Minneapolis-St. Paul, Minnesota, Lake Superior: Duluth, MN; Bayfield, WS, Apostle Island area
123. GoodOldBoater Baltimore, Washington DC area
124. Captainmeme Hawkins County, TN, 
126. hudgensinternational SW Missouri (Springfield MO)
127. oceanscapt South Florida
130. MooreVOLS Dayton and Cincinnati, Ohio
131. smallboatvoyageur Bayfield, WI area (no camera)
132. soyuz New Brunswick/Quebec, Canada; baie des chaleurs that include both side of the baie. from campbelton to shippagan in new brunswick. from carleton to gaspe in the gaspesie side (quebec prov)
135. RickWestlake Annapolis north, western Chesapeake Bay, MD, Annapolis to Havre du Grace
Volunteers added in 2011
136. omaho5 New Hamphire and southern Maine
137. sgtormsailer1 central Chesapeake Bayy, western shore. Can do northern Bay if no one else is available
139. SavannahRae Atlanta, GA area; Lanier and Alatoona, Hartwell..etc..
141. Northface25 Ormond Beach, FL
145. rgscpat If you ever want to see something in the desert southwest - New Mexico and sometimes Arizona and nearby.

*************************
By Region

Now we can try to sort by area - Europe, then across the pond to the Great Lakes, then sort of clockwise around north America and out into the Pacific:

(And everyone does remember this thread is for volunteering to help, and remember to PM people with any questions or requests, or start a new thread if you are not volunteering, right?!)

Europe
21. Robby_Barlow for the moment in SE Spain Costa Blanca/Calida
84. celenoglu Istanbul, Turkey in 2009
118. madridpunch Netherlands and Kent/Essex in UK possible at the moment
Great Lakes, Southern Canada (Ontario), Upper Midwest, upper Ohio River, various cold places
2. Xort Detroit, Michigan
20. T34C Chicago-Milwaukee area
24. km2x Western Lake Superior including the Apostle Islands
37, SEMIJim Metro Detroit, MI area, north of Detroit
39. fafnir Minnesota and perhaps some of Wisconsin
41. huguley3 Minneapolis, MN area
51. primerate84 Cleveland to Sandusky on Lake Erie, 3 hours from slip
86. SeanRW Toronto, CANADA
89. Sailormann Toronto, Canada area
119. Barquito Wisconsin; Madison area, Lake Winnebago, Green Bay, Lake Michigan between Milwaukee and Door County
122. EpicAdventure Minneapolis-St. Paul, Minnesota, Lake Superior: Duluth, MN; Bayfield, WS, Apostle Island area
130. MooreVOLS Dayton and Cincinnati, Ohio
131. smallboatvoyageur Bayfield, WI area (no camera)

Lake Champlain, upstate NY, Quebec, Maritimes
3. AjariBonten, Corning NY, Lake Erie and Ontario from Erie PA to about Syracuse NY
16. labatt Albany NY, Hudson NY, WillsboroNY / Plattsburgh NY / Lake Champlain (New York Side)
32. mbertsche Northern NY - Albany/Lake George/Southern Lake Champlain - occasionally as far north as Plattsburg/Burlington
33. cj12 Montreal area
34. Raggbagger Lake Champlain Vermont side and Rousses Pt. NY
55. eMKay Western New York (Buffalo, Rochester, Jamestown), Southern Ontario (within reason)
132. soyuz New Brunswick/Quebec, Canada; baie des chaleurs that include both side of the baie. from campbelton to shippagan in new brunswick. from carleton to gaspe in the gaspesie side (quebec prov)

New England
4. sailingdog Eastern Massachusetts, greater Boston, possibly beyond if gas covered
48. [not sure if volunteering or asking for help Gansett2045 Bath ME]
67. captw3 central and southern NH
77. lbdavis Portland, ME, within a reasonable radius
136. omaho5 New Hamphire and southern Maine

Long Island Sound to Mid Atlantic/Jersey Shore
5. davidpm Connecticut
7. BarryL Long Island, NY
9. merttan Central Connecticut&#8230; Old Saybrook to Mystic
12. TrueBlue Narragansett Bay area, RI. Preferably the East Bay/Newport County communities - including Newport, Jamestown, Middletown, Portsmouth, Tiverton and Little Compton, as well as Bristol County - Bristol, Warren and Barrington, RI
15. max-on Rhode Island, west bay: Wasgington and Kent counties, including Warwick, East Greenwich, North Kingstown, South Kingstown, we can overlap Jamestown, Rhode Island
23. max-on [update] Warwick RI area
78. danielgoldberg Long Island Sound, New York Harbor, Southern Hudson R.
87. twinsdad Long Island Sound in Western CT (Greenwich, to Westport) and Westchester County, NY and City Island
97. ottos South Jersey shore, Atlantic, Cape May, and southern Ocean counties
99. RobGallaher Stonington, CT, area
100. tkringstad RI, across the bay from Barrington

Jersey Shore
46. Freesail99 Southern New Jersey 
52. bkupmstr Northern and Central NJ, close to NYC
76. killarney_sailor Northern New Jersey, Jersey City within an hour or so
112. shamrock6 Monmouth Co., New Jersey, most of Jersey Shore

Chesapeake Bay and lower Mid Atlantic
29. freddy4888 Philadelphia metro area and Chesapeake eastern shore
18. LyleRussell Northern Chesapeake
31. midlifessailor VA, Deltaville VA, mid-bay
36. Bardo Mid Chesapeake Bay, Western Shore. Deale to Solomons Island
40. chucklesR North of Annapolis, south of Baltimore, Magothy River
44. CliffL Annapolis area
50. sanctuarysam lower Chesapeake, Rappahannock river south to Norfolk., Oxford Md too..Tred-Avon via friends
58. Jeff_H Annapolis MD area plus a little south or north
64. SailKing1 VA, lower Chesapeake, Norfolk, Portsmouth area
70. northbay north of Annapolis, MD (charter captain/rigger)
75. chef2sail Chesapeake Bay - Baltimore and Annapolis and points north
88. sailingmum Upper Chesapeake and Philadelphia area
90. motovationcycles Solomons Island, MD area, Annapolis MD to Washington DC [previous marina & service yard owner]
123. GoodOldBoater Baltimore, Washington DC area
135. RickWestlake Annapolis north, western Chesapeake Bay, MD, Annapolis to Havre du Grace
137. sgtormsailer1 central Chesapeake Bayy, western shore. Can do northern Bay if no one else is available

Southeastern USA
17. PBzeer "along the way" NC: see no. 61
22. Joel73 NC New Bern, Oriental and the Triangle area (Raleigh-Durham) in NC, possibly Beaufort/Moorhead
54. starboardyacht Lake Norman, Lake Hartwell, Charleston SC
57. ericmower coast of Georgia and possibly Charleston or Jacksonville on occasion
61. PBzeer [update] NC: Beaufort/Morehead City to the VA line, on the Neuse, from New Bern to Oriental.
68. hertfordnc Elizabeth City NC and eastern NC to Chesapeake
139. SavannahRae Atlanta, GA area; Lanier and Alatoona, Hartwell..etc..

Florida and Caribbean
28. allegedly Tampa Bay area (Dunedin)
38. richard_reinhart Central Florida, mainly Cape Canaveral
59. Iflyka200s Fort Lauderdale, Miami, Palm Beach FL
62. FarCry St. Thomas, USVI possibly St. John or Tortola with ferry paid
63. dennismenace111 South Florida, Miami/Ft. Lauderdale
69. JLBJR Tampa-St. Petersburg, FL
93. hillerpd SE Florida
101. xsboats NE Florida coast Jacksonville to Cape Canaveral (St. Augustine)
127. oceanscapt South Florida
141. Northface25 Ormond Beach, FL

Gulf Coast, NW Florida to Texas
6. Cruisingdad Texoma, TX possibly Dallas area, sw FL dep. on timing, S Texas
13. I33 Galveston Bay, TX, possibly TX coast if travel covered
19. TejasSailer Austin, TX area
65. geraldblizzard south Alabama, NW Florida
71. Lostmt entire Texas cost (help on gas would be nice)
72. TxLnghrn Houston, Galveston area, Galveston Bay
113. Mike_Turner northern Gulf Coast, from Gulfport, MS to Pensacola, FL (Mobile AL)

Plains and Mountains, Lower Midwest, Mississippi River
45. SailingRandy NE Nebraska, SE South Dakota, Lewis & Clark Reservoir
49. dammdutchman Kansas, Missouri, Northern Oklahoma
56. j34035 Missouri&#8230;. Kentucky Lake, Lake Barkley, Pickwick, Lake of the Ozarks (MO), Lakes in Arkansas (Home state). Pretty well anything in SE Missouri, West Tennessee, West Kentucky, Southern Illinois, and Arkansas
96. freddyray St Louis, MO area
124. Captainmeme Hawkins County, TN, 
126. hudgensinternational SW Missouri (Springfield MO)
145 rgscpat I can help if anyone ever needs to see something in the desert southwest, grin (New Mexico, occasionally Arizona, etc.)

Mexico/Central America
"Help wanted" - no volunteers for this area

California
30. Lion35 Central CA coast: Santa Cruz, Moss Landing, Monterey, and Pigeon Point (Half Moon Bay)
27. bestfriend San Francisco Bay area
43. gingerclark Southern California, Marina del Rey through Newport Beach
79. swimnfit San Diego, CA, area
85. shawnkillam Sacramento CA; Sacramento Delta and East San Francisco Bay
103. MyBoatWorks CA, Santa Barbara to San Diego [shipwright, rigger]

Pacific NW; Oregon, Washington, British Columbia, Alaska
10. tamas52 Puget Sound (Seattle, WA) (note: Broker)
8. Faster Vancouver, BC, Canada
14. Sequitur Vancouver, BC
35. Moonfish Friday Harbor/San Juan Island, WA, o any of the main islands: Orcas, Lopez, Shaw, Blakely, Decauter, and Waldron
42. CharlieCobra Everett WA to Bellingham, some of the San Juans
47. sab30 Vancouver Island, Sidney BC
53. artbyjody immediate Seattle area, WA (Lake Washington, Lake Union, within 50 miles of Seattle) 
60. djodenda Puget Sound, WA (Bothell WA)
80. Moonfish22 Puget Sound, WA, area, Bellingham-Seattle area
81. Elzaar Seattle/Bellingham, WA
82. Izzy1414 Southwest Oregon
83. bluetommy77 Mid Vancouver Island, BC, Canada; Maple Bay up to Campbell River
94. FatBear Scapoose, Oregon, maybe into Portland, May through October
109. dave6330 Seward, Alaska

Hawaii
"Help wanted" - no volunteers for this area

South Pacific
74. chall03 Sydney, Australia
95. damies Brisbane, Australia


----------



## ottos

Great work, rgscpat!


----------



## Backbeat

*Eastern CT*

I am available to check out boats in Eastern CT...Say New Haven to Stonington. Maybe a tad farther in either direction!


----------



## triathjohn

*Looking fo Sunbird*

I'm a newbie and don't know if I'm in the right area. I owned an AMF Sunbird in the early '80s for a couple of years. I would like to buy another one to get back into sailing. I live in Buffalo, NY (Lake Erie). How can I go about finding one of these boats, hopefully not too far away ?


----------



## triathjohn

I'm in Buffalo on western Lake Erie and eastern Lake Ontario. I'm not very knowledgeable but with cell phone in hand, talking to prospective buyer, while I'm looking at the boat...


----------



## n8kraft

San Diego, CA. Ready and willing. Going to be getting myself a Cheoy Lee Offshore 41 ketch soon from santa Barbara.


----------



## safetyteach

I live near Kemah Texas, can cover Houston over to Galveston and any where in between. This is one of the largest boating areas in the country.
Also like AjariIwould like a copy of the survey to compare with my notes


----------



## triathjohn

Is anyone covering South Bend Indiana? I'm looking to buy a boat. There is a Melges c scow in South Bend that I'm interested in.
Also, I'm new to sailing but I can look at a boat while I'm on my cell phone talking to a potential buyer. My inexperienced eyes may be better than none, so I'm volunteering to cover Buffalo (Lake Erie) and local lakes,and southwest areas of Lake Ontario.


----------



## satirelounge

I'm happy to cover Cartagena, Colombia and maybe Santa Marta on occasion. We're on a job assignment for about another year and half.


----------



## Controlled Jibe

We're in Missoula, Montana. Think Flathead Lake, Canyon Ferry Lake. We'd be more than happy to take a look at boats.


----------



## PBzeer

*New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I'm putting together an up to date listing (that will be kept up to date) of members willing to assist other members in the boat buying process. Volunteering for the list doesn't obligate you to help, but it does mean you have expressed a willingness to help, if possible. There'll be a link on the page, or you can contact me to have yourself removed.

What is assistance? It could be an informal eyeball survey. Taking pictures. Talking with the owner/broker. Things like that, for a member who is not in the area of the boat they are interested in. Or it could be going along with a member to view a boat.

Obviously, it is coastal areas that will have most of the volunteers. That doesn't mean there aren't times when help is needed in "dry" areas.

What I need from you, the volunteer is this :

Sailnet User Name

State/province/etc that you are willing to help in. If only a part of that area, specify the area, or say all. (For instance, State - Virginia - Deltaville or Virginia - All)

An e-mail address if you want to be contacted directly (you can PM me in that case). If none is furnished, then the member will contact you through Sailnet. Your choice.

The purpose here is to make the list easily accessible (a link on the boat buying forum) and to keep it up to date. I'd like to have this ready in a couple of weeks, so please let me know if you want to volunteer, either in this thread, or through PM.


----------



## Faster

Thanks again for taking this on, John..

Put me on the list for Vancouver BC and surrounding area.. Contact via SN/PMs works for me.


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Happy to go look or take photos for/with people, can't say I know much about what I'm looking at, but might be able to give some guidance to first-timers. Sidney, BC, and contact through here is fine, not like I don't visit regularly


----------



## bigdogandy

I'm up for helping anyone with this on the Florida east coast between Daytona and Ft. Pierce....contact via Sailnet PM is good.


----------



## KnottyGurl

I'd help again,
The County, Brighton and Kingston maybe 1000 islands to Gan so to speak, atleast there I could hit the Casino as well.. lol
Also, if you were to do the murray canal, some times you may need a third for what ever reason I could always jump on and off at the end. 
SN/Email either is fine


----------



## PBzeer

That's a start, thanks.


----------



## RobGallagher

Approx. Westbrook, CT to Wickford, RI
Depending on my schedule I might be able to travel further along the CT coast or to Jamestown/Newport, RI. Summers are tough, I'm sailing on my days off unless the weather is crap.

I would like to keep it less than an hour drive from Stonington, CT.
I don't mind taking lots of pictures.
PM me on Sailnet for a start. After that I'll share my email and mobile number.

In a pinch, if someone _really_ needs help and they are considering a long flight or an offer, I am close to the ferry terminal to Long, Fisher's and Block Islands and I would do it if they offered to pay for the car ferry. I'd rather not get involved in that, but, like I said...in a pinch.

Rob


----------



## Simon_Says

I am happy to assist anywhere on Vancouver Island or the Gulf Islands, BC. PM me anytime.


----------



## PorFin

I'm available for the west central Chesy area (Annapolis, Deale, DC).


----------



## PBzeer

Bump.


----------



## g0twind

I'd be willing to help in the Rochester and surrounding area. PM sent with my details.


----------



## PBzeer

Thanks to those since my last thank you.


----------



## blt2ski

I thought we had one of these? or did we cull the last one, and are updating it?!?!?

Marty


----------



## PBzeer

This is to make it up to date, and more accessible. Rather than having to scroll through a whole thread, without even knowing if there's anyone to find, there'll be one page with all the names on it, by area.


----------



## CarbonSink62

I'd be happy to cover from the North Shore of Boston to Portland, ME and a few miles inland. Maybe even the NH Lakes Region. Anyone that wants help can PM me.

I'm knowledgeable about boats in general and have pretty extensive experience in FG contruction and repair; I'm very good with AC & 12VDC power; I've had a lot of experience with trailers; my weak point is probably engines*; mostly, I know how to take a picture and email it.

FWIW - I know a bit about pop-up campers, too! 

Ken

*OK it's really my personality, but that's not germane**.

**Probably because I use words like 'germane'.


----------



## blt2ski

Ok got it. Makes more sense in the way you may be doing it. You may also have to have entry/posts for give areas too, ie a puget sound, BC area, S Cal, N cal, Central, SF bay, maine, eastern lk mich,.............then a person puts there name up, then you put their name in the appropriate area, then delete the post......I can see a few ways of doing this to make it better than the one.....

Marty


----------



## PBzeer

Marty, here's the temp template Boat Buying Assistance


----------



## blt2ski

John,

So the state name if one will, will be a clicky assuming there is a name to go with it, that will list the name of who would be willing to help.....

Not trying to down play the idea. I can and do see a better way of doing this vs the last/current one, post your name, hope you are found or can find a name within the list. Which is what I am assuming you are trying to do. I feel if you aare going to go thru with all this work, lets make sure it is easy to use, find people, easy to update etc. 

Marty


----------



## jrd22

I replied to this when you first posted it John, must not have gone through. I'm available in the San Juan Islands, Anacortes area of WA.


----------



## PBzeer

Marty, check the link again, and you'll see better what I'm doing (I uploaded the partial list). The only link that will show, other than add/delete, is if the member chooses to furnish a direct link to them. Otherwise, it will just be a list of names, sorted by area. Notice that RobGallagher is listed in both Connecticut and Rhode Island, because his area covers parts of both states.

If you want help in Deale, MD, you go to Maryland, see that PorFin is available for Deale, and so you contact them.

What I tried to do is make it simple and easy to update.


----------



## blt2ski

I like it, looks easier than the other. Again, not trying to knock the how and why or any of that. great idea, and appears to be better than the previous, which is what I wanted to see, help with it possible etc.

Marty


----------



## Tim R.

Southern Maine.


----------



## tdw

I'm happy to assist anyone looking in Sydney Australia but suspect my services will not be in high demand. 

John .... don't you think this would be better placed in the Boat Buying Forum ?


----------



## PBzeer

To gather the list, I thought general discussion would be best. Higher traffic it would seem.


----------



## tdw

PBzeer said:


> To gather the list, I thought general discussion would be best. Higher traffic it would seem.


Makes sense. We'll leave it be for now.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## PBzeer

Oh gosh. My goodness. Did we just agree? 

Thanks for passing the request along, also.

Regards,


----------



## tomperanteau

We were screwed and learned from it on the west coast - southern California. Would be willing to help with a survey and give worthless advice.


----------



## blt2ski

I was about to say, shouldn't THIS ONE be culled if we have a new one?!?!?!?! or a sticky in both area's.....ie one to get folks to look in the boat buying area, and the actual sticky in the boat buying area......then agen, what does us folks with a single electron for a brain know.....kinda like Fuzzy brains......not a lot there...........


----------



## PBzeer

Another bump.


----------



## PBzeer

Bumpity bump.


----------



## CalebD

Alright, John of 'Aria', I'll play.
Put me down for western LI, NYC, northern NJ, southern NY.
Thanks.


----------



## davidpm

Connecticut (State is just not that big is it?)


----------



## john2ndchance

*Local Area - Georgia*

I travel around GA so let me know if I can help. Currently based in NW GA but Atlanta is only an hour away and I make trips to the coast often.


----------



## SuzySailor

From Southport NC to North Myrtle Beach, SC. Can take pics, would appreciate survey copy.


----------



## PBzeer

For anyone who thinks they are on the list (from the old thread on assistance), please add your name through here as this is a new and up to date list.


----------



## flyingwelshman

What a terrific idea!

I just went through the process of buying a new (to me) boat, and can't stress the value of having someone along to assist. In my case - seeing as I am very unfamiliar with the process - my 'guy' (a dockmate from my marina) was able to give very good and objective feedback. I know he prevented me from making a huge mistake because of his insight.


----------



## tigerregis

Lake Ontario, Port Credit to St Catharines.


----------



## justified

I would be willing to help out with the Ct area. Initial look see, pictures, second set of eyes with buyer. Contact me thru SN/PM I'm boat less right now so I have some time and I live near the coast.


----------



## PBzeer

Remember folks, this is a new, up to date list. If you're on the old list, and wish to continue volunteering, you need to let me know.


----------



## jcase12

Sure thing I am in the Charlotte, NC area.


----------



## camillo69

I am new I do not know if this the correct section. Would ask if siomebody know sun fizz 40 swing keel. I am buying one but have many doubts


----------



## PBzeer

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

camillo69 - you need to start a thread here: Boat Review and Purchase Forum - SailNet Community

Go to that forum and click on the


----------



## fiberglass1

I can offer assistance in Palm Beach County, FL.
E mail Dan @ [email protected]


----------



## PBzeer

Thank you both.

fiberglass1, I would edit out your e-mail address from your post, unless you want a inbox full of spam.


----------



## jcase12

I was just about to send out a chain email!!!! lol


----------



## Chadfunk48

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I can cover Central Jersey, Shark river/Belmar area down to Forked River. I don't have a very trained eye but I do have a camera. PM on here is good


----------



## lillia28

I can cover Central New Jersey Coast, say Sandy Hook to Forked River.
Lou


----------



## chrisncate

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Pm me for MD area boats, I'm happy to help.


----------



## cruisingdream

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Southeast Michigan


----------



## Sky Clipper

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I am happy to help. Please list my SailNet name down for the *Lower Hudson River Region, South from Newburgh, NY and North from Perth Amboy, NJ, including Long Island (Nassau County). *I'll need to be PMed to get into action.
Cheers!


----------



## BreakAwayFL

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I'm not much use for giving advice yet, but I'm more than happy to go visit and take pictures for you, maybe eyeball any specific items you want me to. I can handle Broward and Monroe counties in Florida, which encompasses Hillsboro Inlet down to Key West.

I can also find you local surveyors, yards, marinas, moorings, etc.

SN/PM is fine, I'm on every chance I get.


----------



## johnnyquest37

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Sign me up for the the Maryland portion of the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## cypress

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I am considering a Precision 15 with dagger board and a Com Pac of about the same size since I plan on trailering it. I need stability since my wife gets nervous when sailing. Suggestions on those two or others. It must be a boat in which I can raise the mast by myself since I will be sailing alone most of the time


----------



## PBzeer

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

cypress - you need to start a thread for that. You probably won't get many answers in this one, since it's for making a list of people.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I owe , so I'll help, Sign me up! Northern Wisc. ....Dale


----------



## bunjo

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Hi guys and gals,dont know if I'm on the right thread but there it is, I'm going to see if can make a deal on my first boat,catalina 30 hull#40ish older boat /atom4 motor,furler the man says the boat and sails are in good shape,nicely equipped for cruising, I suppose he was talking about electronics,10k nabourhood, basically what kind of nasties should I be looking for that could brake a this deal,thanks!exited but nervous,the last boat I was going to buy did not work out so well and purchased fell through!


----------



## PBzeer

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

You should start a separate thread for your questions.


----------



## bunjo

anyone in the campbell river on vancouver island area that could helping me out with my first boat purchase!it would be so much appreciated


----------



## CD30Peregrine

Sounds like a good idea to me. I remember all the driving I had to do to find lemons when I was looking. I'll give it a try in Norfolk VA.
christopher dot french 3 at navy dot mil


----------



## F15EWSO

Looking for some help in Central Maine (central part of the coast that is...). Sent a PM to a member but I think he was further south and his last contact on the site was in October so he may not see my PM. THanks in advance to anyone who can assist.


----------



## c40eb

F15EWSO said:


> Looking for some help in Central Maine (central part of the coast that is...). Sent a PM to a member but I think he was further south and his last contact on the site was in October so he may not see my PM. THanks in advance to anyone who can assist.


I live in the midcoast/Rockland area and may be able to assist.


----------



## sd1953

Some of these volunteers are very dated and no longer post. Is there anyone currently volunteering who can look at a boat on the EASTERN shore of Chesapeake Bay? Please let me (and SN) know.
Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## Bilgewater

bunjo said:


> anyone in the campbell river on vancouver island area that could helping me out with my first boat purchase!it would be so much appreciated


I would be happy to help you, however I'm in the middle of a yacht delivery from the States. I will be back in Campbell River on May 2nd. Let me know.
Regards, Steve


----------



## jeffro311960

wanna be sailor, can anyone help me i am fixin to buy my first sail boat , i am looking at a victoria 18 a 1981 model. do i need to get a title or just a bill of sale? and what do i need to look for in inspecting this boat my self! i am just learning , any advice will be greatly apreciated. the boat has been setting in storage for 10 or 12 years. it has no sails help!
i know nuthing!


----------



## rgscpat

Jeffro, in the USA, many states do require titles, so it depends on where you are. There are some good threads on inspecting boats, though some of them may be overkill for a small, simple boat. Is the owner willing to let you take it on a test sail, assuming you could borrow a sail that would fit? There are several companies that specialize in selling old sails (Minney's, Bacon, etc.), though I don't know whether they'd have many dinghy (small sailboat) sails.


----------



## PBzeer

Updated help list is at Boat Buying Assistance


----------



## Night_Sailor

Connecticut. I can possibly get down to New York or as far east as Newport RI for gas money. If you need help checking out something on Long Island, I'd be willing to do it for expenses. I am opposite Port Jefferson and can sail there easily...any place else would require driving to inspect something in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Kalina-Lona

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Hello,

I can't volunteer yet, but we are in the process of purchasing our first sailboat. My wife and I are new to sailing and hope the forum will help provide the info. we need.

There are two boats that could be ours. One is a 1980 CS27 and the other is a 1980 Hughes 31. Our gut tells us the CS27 is a better place to start?

One is Kingston and one in Toronto...we are in Port Dalhousie, St.Catharines. Which ever boat we purchase we need to bring home, which is a concern because of our experience (none). This is my first thread and I'm not trying to hijack any thread. Just not sure where to start, sorry.

Look forward to being part of this community.

Cheers,
Ron


----------



## 2weelz4me

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

anybody on the Hudson river? I''m just north of the Tappan Zee bridge. Just starting to research a sailboat.


----------



## smackdaddy

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Hey - can any of you chuckleheads tell me what kind of cat this is? I just bought it.










They (PO) said it's a Hobie, but it doesn't quite have that upturn in the bow like most Hobies. But I've searched AMF, Chrysler, Prindle, nacra, etc. - and nothing looks exactly like it (although the Prindle is close, it doesn't have the stand-offs for the tramp).

I'm keeping the mustard yellow and rainbow stripes...and buying myself some neoprene bell-bottoms.

This is going to be FUN!

(PS - I dutifully followed Dog's boat buying tips and passed on a survey.)


----------



## ldog68

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Most of New Mexico, contacting me on here would be fine.


----------



## mmazour

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Is there anyone near Old Hickory Lake. Hendersonville , Tn?
Found a Catalina 270 down there.


----------



## volfan615

I'm looking for assistance with boats in Marblehead, Annapolis and Chicago. Please PM me if your available to assist.

Thanks!


----------



## uncas

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I would be happy to check out any boats in the Utah County -Salt Lake County area (state of Utah, of course).


----------



## dprudden

Anyone interested in checking oujt a boat in Edgewater, MD?


----------



## Marcel D

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Put me up for Alberta and the BC coast would love to have a look and help a fellow boater out!!!


----------



## Marcel D

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Kalina the CS 27 is a strong boat with a great pedigree I think she might be the place to start. 27 is a good range to start docking and anchoring out she is alot of boat but not to much. Get a survey done and go from their. At 27 most people can single hand her, if you two have kids you should be ok by your self most of the time. So reffing should not be a problem. I sail a 34 by my self quite well its all in the set up. Me and my wife started ocean sailing on a Beneteau First 285 another great boat fast and nimbal.


----------



## Marcel D

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Kalina Dont for get about the C&C 30 that was built betwean 1988 and 1992 with the double aft, like the First 285 it will give you a lots more room. For the expanding famialy and friends.Used 1988 C&c Yachts Cc 30 Mk Ii, Sandusky OH - 99874300 - BoatTrader.com or for the First 285 View Boat Photos - YachtWorld.com


----------



## sevseasail

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I'll be happy to help, I always welcome the opportunity to help somebody, if that entitles looking at a sailboat it's a win win situation.
Put me down for Lake Lanier area of Georgia and I can be contacted by email at [email protected].

Disclaimer: I'm no expert.


----------



## Capt.Redbird

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Hello, I'm Capt.Redbird
Happy to help from Malibu, CA down to the Mexico border.
Cheers!


----------



## j34035

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Sparkle for West Ky, North Tenn, and parts of Missouri. Pm works or you can use the link below and use my contact form.
DD


----------



## dwblueblue

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I am happy to be of assistance in Southern to Mid-Coast Maine.


----------



## WakeDL

Anyone in Tarpon Springs FL willing to look at a boat? Looks like it's the Tampa/St Pete/Clearwater area.


----------



## Bilgewater

*Seattle Assistance needed*

I'm hoping someone can help me out by checking out a boat in North Seattle? However, this is not a sailboat...it's a small relatively inexpensive 20' cuddy cabin powerboat. I'm in need of a small second power boat to get up rivers and work in estuaries.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## katsailor

Cape Fear region of NC


----------



## probwhite

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Happy to help anywhere from Boston to Portsmouth, NH 
I'm best reached at [email protected]


----------



## CarbonSink62

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I volunteered on page 2, but I'm not on the list for New Hampshire:

I'd be happy to cover from the North Shore of Boston to Portland, ME and a few miles inland. Maybe even the NH Lakes Region. Anyone that wants help can PM me.

I'm knowledgeable about boats in general and have pretty extensive experience in FG construction and repair; I'm very good with AC & 12VDC power; I've had a lot of experience with trailers; my weak point is probably engines; mostly, I know how to take a picture and email it.

Ken


----------



## BenMerc

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Having been through this process a few times, I believe I've learned enough to pass on some experience and information. I have also been helped using the sailnet forums, so I recognize the resource and it's value. I am available throughout the west central coast of Florida for field involvement, and certainly don't mind looking at pics and delving out advice if it is warranted. So, sign me up, great idea!


----------



## ftldiver

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

if you need some pic's or 2nd opinion....

fort lauderdale area.


----------



## Hjrhinehart

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

I need some help in southern ca( long beach). The problem is I already bought with out knowing anything. I bought on impuls if some one could take a look and let me know what to do first or no to do! That would be grat!
Got a cal 25


----------



## mgb69

After extensive online research and climbing around a local boat I'm hoping I can find someone in the Long Island NY area. 

I'd like to get an opinion on a C&C 30 that is in Greenport NY

Thanks in advance. 
Mark


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti

Chicago and surrounding suburbs, IL


looking for help in Detroit myself, but the only people I've found on this thread haven't logged in in months.


----------



## TuurboSpaggetti

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Looks like my post count or days as a member aren't enough to send a PM!

soon enough, soon enough.

Anyway, I'm happy to help anyone in the Chicagoland (IL, WI an NW Indy) area looking for a vessel. I'm also looking for someone in the Detroit area to join me in about 2 weeks when I go to look at a few boats I have been eyeing. Any help is greatly appreciated! PM me here, or email curtis.blubaugh{at}gmail.com


----------



## zengirl

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Hi Andy,

I live on M.I. too. Within the next year I hope to buy a boat. How can I contact you or meet up with you. 
Thanks ever so much. Karen


----------



## sking22774

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*

Glad to look at boats in the Naples Fl. area


----------



## Skagit

Anyone in the Seattle area that can put eyes on a boat for me? Please PM. Time is of the essence. 

Thanks!


----------



## JulieMor

Put us down for the Chicago metro area too. We can take pics and give an overall assessment of things.


----------



## mrwoodboat

I am in SC, and have done surveys on both wood and glass.


----------



## daledog

Now first I'd caution everyone has their own prejudices. That said, I'm on the Eastern Shore of the Chesapeake and can be available....


----------



## JulieMor

Anyone who wants information and/or detailed photos on the following boats, PM me and I'll get them to you.

38' Sabre 38 1985 $64,500 Georgetown, MD

38' Sabre 38 MK I 1983 $69,000 Portsmouth, RI

38' Sabre 38 MK I 1984 $64,500 Bridgeport, CT

37' Tartan 37 1983 $68,500 Noank, CT

37' Tartan 372 1989 $108,000 Newport, RI

37' Jboats J37C 1989 $77,900 Annapolis, MD

37' Moody 376 1987 $89,000 Tiverton, RI

38' Ericson 38 1989 $69,900 Jersey City, NJ

38' Ericson 38-200 1990 $65,000 Milford, CT

38' Ericson 38-200 1988 $52,500 Groton, CT

38' Ericson 38-200 PSC built 1991 $99,495 Noank, CT

40' Bristol 40 1981 $74,900 Branford, CT


----------



## ottos

That's quite a list, Julie! You've been doing a lot of traveling...


----------



## JulieMor

That list doesn't include two boats that are now sale pending and one boat that was so bad we didn't bother taking pics. I got so burned out (my SO was driving the quest) I said I never wanted to see another boat again. I'm over that now, kinda...


----------



## BenMerc

nevinlee said:


> I am looking for a local boat,plz some help.


Someone may help out if in your area, but you will need to identify where that is ( your profile is empty). Also, others from other areas may have specific knowledge of some of the makes and models you are researching...again, you will have to post details to achieve results. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Maine_bill

*Re: Local boat buying assistance-Rochester NY Area*

I hope I. Am not doing something wrong by posting here. I'm a noob and can't send PM's yet... So I'll give it a try 
Good morning
I am looking at a couple of boats ... Same type... One in NY and one in MD 
Would like to walk away with one of them soon
I am flying to MD on Feb 8th to see one
Is anyone available to check one out for me in Sodus Point NY around that same timeframe ?
If you can't ... No problem

PLEASE PM ME ONLY
Thanks
Bill


----------



## HankOnthewater

Hmmm, maybe not of interest to the majority of readers that are in the Americas, but I am in West Australia.
Not able to help you in all instances as the coast is over 2500 Nm long, not counting inlets bays etc.
On the other hand I have been on the water of this coast for 15 years and know a number of yachts.


----------



## CXsailor

that is a loong coastal line


----------



## HankOnthewater

yep, very long, but not many people along it, with Perth/Fremantle as the major city/harbour and a few smaller ones like Albany, Bunbury, and Geraldton.

Then a few minor (fishing and recreational) harbours like Esperance, Augusta (being build), Busselton, Manduarah, Jurien, Dongara, Carnarvon, Exmouth and Broome (hmm not really much of a harbour). The remainder of the coastal towns do not have harbours, at best some protected mooring areas and those towns are smallish ie <1000 people.
I did not mentioned the super large harbours/loading facilities of iron ore and LNG (liquid natural gas) in the north of WA, but these are generally areas to be avoided by the cruising folk.

Anyway for what it is worth.


----------



## kramerica

I am looking at a Cheoy lee 36 and a Pearson 32 the cheoy lee has been out of water for 6 years and slightly neglected but in my eyes workable. My significant other wants a neater and newer looking boat. I want to love the boat I get. THe cheoy lee will need a seasons work to make her look neat and good. Both are in the same price range and I can buy today if I want. I am in the south shore of Massachusetts area.


----------



## dsdphoto

I'm in the Atlanta, GA area, up in the northeast right by Lake Lanier and not that far from Lake Hartwell in SC, so if anybody is looking at anything in this neck of the woods I'll be happy to lend a hand and some time. I could also swing Lake Allatoona on the other side of Atlanta, if anybody really wants to sail over there! 

Just keep in mind I'm a relative newbie just searching for my own first boat now, so I'm hardly one to offer any expert opinions. I am a professional photographer however, so I can promise to come back with good photos for you at the very least!


----------



## kramerica

ok 
So I ended up picking up a 1980 Pearson 32 I opted out of the cheoy lee due to work needed. 
I have now owned a laser,Catalina 14, Macgregor 21,alberg 23,cal 25,and Now the pearson 32. 
I am looking for any info on the P32
looking for. 
Any owner manual info. Brochures, engine info I am seeing what amounts to 11hp diesel but in different boast I see higher HP's. IT is hull # 36 
Is there a designation in the HIN#.

Any help appreciated sailing out of buzzards bay, MA


----------



## Skipper Jer

Kramerica, you might want to cast your eye on this forum:

Pearson - SailboatOwners.com


----------



## sailpower

Pearson 32


----------



## MrA

If nobody has taken Kemah, Galveston area of TX, I'm an hour away


----------



## ssscruz

Another for Santa Cruz, CA. Know boats quite well, and am looking myself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bill-Rangatira

there are afew of us here on Vancouver Island but I would be willing to help in the victoria lower island area as well as the southern gulf islands


----------



## archimedes

Can anyone take a look at a boat for me on Cape Cod - take some pics so I can see if it's worth pursuing.

The boat is on a trailer at the owners house, so access should be easy. It's in Cotuit.

Please PM me. Much appreciated.


----------



## dsdphoto

If anybody is available to take a look at a boat in Galena, MD (near Georgetown, on the eastern shore), I would greatly appreciate it. PM me or leave a message here if you're able to help and we can work out the details, I'm happy to cover gas and whatnot if needed.


----------



## kernunnos

I am looking at an SJ24, $4600 Crown 23 $3000 and a Tanzer 22 $3000 in the next few days, I am on Vancouver Island. The boats are in Ladysmith, Nanaimo and Courtenay respectively.
I have sailed on many larger boats as a kid in the Bahamas, as a guest. I lived on Andros from 10 to 15 yrs old. As well as the local traditional local sloops and we had use of a Sunfish from the hotel.
I have a Prindle 16, Chrysler Pirateer 13 and a home built Opti/Sabot with a bowsprit running 56 sqft of a Delta wing hang glider for power...what can I say, use what ya got.
All of which I have 2 seasons sailing on.
So... a little knowledge is more dangerous than none...lol
I intend to daysail/weekend with my wife, who is a total lubber in the Campbell River area. For now, we will be fair weather sailors, running for shore/bays/marinas when she blows.
Ok, any comments/suggestions on the 3 candidates in our list?
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Christian Winkler

I could have a look on boats in Croatia, but it might take some weeks, as I´m not there permanently. 
gtx chris


----------



## contrarian

Any sailneters in the keys close to Marathon? I'm in Florida but at the other end of the state and would appreciate if someone could take a quick look see before I make the trip to see the boat. The pictures look great but I have seen great looking pictures and went to see the boat and ....... not so great


----------



## Hanmo Gao

*Re: Montreal Area*

Bay area possible?


----------



## ottos

*Re: Montreal Area*

Hanmo,

The purpose, at least as stated in the OP, is for people to volunteer locations that they are willing cover. People looking for assistance need to search through the thread, and if they find someone who has volunteered for the area where the boat is, contact them directly.

Best of luck!


----------



## Hanmo Gao

*Re: Montreal Area*

So directly message? New here. sorry if you I caused trouble. 
Thanks


----------



## ottos

No problem...most people miss that...


----------



## jephotog

*I can cover San Diego to Newport Beach*

I live in Oceanside and work in Newport Beach and am often in San Diego to work on my boat. I am always up to kick the tires for someone if they are interested in a boat in the Socal area. I know enough to rule out and save you the cost of a survey or the effort of coming to look at a lemon. I also have a professional quality camera so can forward good images of the boat.


----------



## cruiserjames

*Re: New Boat Buying Assistance List*



BreakAwayFL said:


> I'm not much use for giving advice yet, but I'm more than happy to go visit and take pictures for you, maybe eyeball any specific items you want me to. I can handle Broward and Monroe counties in Florida, which encompasses Hillsboro Inlet down to Key West.
> 
> I can also find you local surveyors, yards, marinas, moorings, etc.
> 
> SN/PM is fine, I'm on every chance I get.


I'm about to pull the trigger on purchasing a 33' Irwin MKii on Marathon Key. This will be my first sailboat purchase, but I don't have the funds for a professional survey. So two favors, would you be interested in looking at the boat with me this Wednesday or Thursday? And I also am trying to find a good, cheap liveaboard marina to move it to once I do buy it (it's moored on a free mooring right now). I've already been on the boat and it looks to be in good condition for a 38 year-old boat, but I'm worried I might overlook something. Thanks for your time
James


----------



## Barquito

Hello James -

You should review some boat inspection tips prior to visiting your prospective boat. This could include this write-up:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/48177-boat-inspection-trip-tips.html

It would help to have an experienced boat owner along. However, you need to get a professional survey for a purchase this big. Frankly, if you can't afford a survey, you will not be able to afford a sailboat. Furthermore, if you are going to get insurance for the boat (may be required by marinas), then you may be required to have a survey. Anyway, that is my $.02. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Mark1948

I can cover SE Wisconsin.


----------



## Dancin' Bare

Northern Washington State. I'de love to help.


----------



## sk8sn0surf

Anyone near Indiantown Florida?


----------



## newt

I get in and out of Astoria, Oregon about once a month. Its a small scene, so I often know the person selling the boat. So if you want me to look, or give some insight i would be happy to help.


----------



## Airwhale

Is anyone in or near Rochester, NY? Or Warwick, RI?


----------



## Ricky K Ngo

anybody in the Gulfport, Mississippi area would like to go look at the 47' egg harbor sedan cruiser with me today or tomorrow. Your opinion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ilic

Can assist within short notice in Cyprus and Montenegro.


----------



## Arcb

I could look at boats on the Upper St Lawrence and Ottawa. Maybe a triangle in Eastern Ontario formed by Cornwall to Brockville on the St Lawrence, and inland waters up to Ottawa. 

Canadian side only.


----------



## joeruncer

Anyone near Mobile, Alabama?

I am interested in a Passport 40 located in Mobile Alabama, and before I make the trip south it would be great to get a local's opinion first. Anyone interested? Looking for specific pictures and general look see of what needs to be done to the boat.

Thank you!

Joe


----------



## albrazzi

Nothing I like better than looking at Boats, any help I can offer in the lower Chesapeake bay let me know. Currently Racing and USCG Captain licensed Due for a bump anyway..


----------



## sk8sn0surf

Anyone near Vancouver BC that can take a look at a boat in Richmond BC for me? Please PM me.


----------



## asdf38

Anyone near orlando florida interested in looking at a Precision 18?


----------



## VNCruzer

just checking if any good folks up in Anacortes WA area know of a couple good independent trusty surveyors that can be contracted and look out for buyer's interest...


BB


----------



## serpa4

Anyone in New Zealand? Auckland area? Yes, everyone is locked down, but perhaps after everyone is free to move about.
I"m interested in a Leopard 46 out there.


----------

